# Suggest a FPS for multiplayer fun.



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Suggest a FPS for multiplayer fun.*
For PC ofcourse.

Under 1000/-  .

Thought of buying Black Ops but it's way too costly.Anybody know why?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 19, 2011)

Blacks ops is way too costly because it was never released in India. And so, only imported retail copies are available which costs over 3000. Or the digital version for the same price.

On-topic: Battle Field Bad Company 2 @Rs500~ or Team Fortress 2 @Rs700~(the orange box bundle) are good FPS multiplayer games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

Crysis 2 has great multiplayer. Made interesting with cloak and armor. Exactly costs rs.999

But why not play a free fps game like Urban Terror? Loads of fun 

link- Urban Terror


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2011)

Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 for sure pure fun.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> *Suggest a FPS for multiplayer fun.*
> For PC ofcourse.
> 
> Under 1000/-  .
> ...



For your own sake, ditch black ops or mw2. they're addictive, but way too unbalanced, and you'll start cursing yourself for getting it. Theres AlterIW for it anyway 

I'd suggest either L4D series or Orange box (just around 700 bucks!  ) which has team fortress 2 included with it.
Good luck.



thetechfreak said:


> But why not play a free fps game like Urban Terror? Loads of fun
> 
> link- Urban Terror



Yeah, urban terror is a hell lot of fun too, and its free!!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

that too depends upon your playing style
like 
Urban terror is not for campers
Counter Strike is not for run-n-gun
Team Fortress 2 is good if played with teamwork

PS:My personal thoughts.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> *Suggest a FPS for multiplayer fun.*
> For PC ofcourse.
> 
> Under 1000/-  .
> ...



1. Stay away from Crysis 2, all servers are empty all the time

2. Bad Company 2 for 500 bucks is a great option

3. Team Fortress 2 is the best, it can keep you hooked for 3 years and you won't notice NOT ONCE. New maps keep coming, new weapons, ALL FREE. Never a paid DLC.

But Starhub shut their TF2 servers and no idea when it'll be up again. I'm really sad at this. Been 1 month since I played TF2.

So, all points to Bad Company 2, if there are good servers (low ping) available.

But as I said, TEAM FORTRESS 2 is an experience not to be missed by any fun-loving gamer.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2011)

*tf2wiki.net/w/images/thumb/8/8f/Sniper.png/300px-Sniper.png TF2.

Get Orange Box for Rs. 699. You'll also get Half Life 2, HL2: Ep1, HL2: Ep2 and Portal.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> 1. Stay away from Crysis 2, all servers are empty all the time


Totally yes..out of thousand servers, I find about 3-4 servers with a ping around 250-300ms. What a total waste of money! And I wonder how crytek are even working on those garbage DLC map packs!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2011)

Team Fortress 2 hands down.
BC2 has a very steep learning curve.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Totally yes..out of thousand servers, I find about 3-4 servers with a ping around 250-300ms. What a total waste of money! And I wonder how crytek are even working on those garbage DLC map packs!



don't remind me. I spent 800 bucks happily pre-ordering this.

And Crytek has released 2 DLCs already. 

Some idiots bought them, can't believe this world!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> BC2 has a very steep learning curve.



But its all worth it


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2011)

ico said:


> *tf2wiki.net/w/images/thumb/8/8f/Sniper.png/300px-Sniper.png TF2.


hats edition


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions.
Looks like BF:BC 2 it is.

@cyborg47
I got alteriw from a friend.First match score was 2 kills and 38 deaths 

Nobody mentioned Medal of Honor 2010??


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Nobody mentioned Medal of Honor 2010??


Yeah because it ain't that good specially compared to the games mentioned here.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

What about COD?
I know its heavily and regularly criticized by many of us including me
I often play it and it is simple with all the necessary features that a online fps should have

i want to try BFBC2 online but the problem is its not played widely like COD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2011)

^^BC2 has a very healthy online community.Don't worry about that.
Just worry about lvl 50 people owning you from across the map  



axes2t2 said:


> *Suggest a FPS for multiplayer fun.*
> For PC ofcourse.
> 
> Under 1000/-  .
> ...



TF2 is free to play this week.Give it a try before making your decision.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

@ OP

Team Fortress 2 is FREE for this entire WEEK. Download it and have fun, you'll find out if it's WORTH it.

Team Fortress 2 Free This Week, News from GamePro

And for SERVERS, here's the list, will give you under 100 ping, here's where I play!

New e-Club TF2 servers online [Updated] | No Game No Talk



> 203.116.80.200:27015 - e-Club TF2 #01
> 203.116.80.200:27016 - e-Club TF2 #02 [goldrush4ever]
> 203.116.80.200:27017 - e-Club TF2 #03 [autoteam]
> 203.116.80.200:27018 - e-Club TF2 #04 [cp4ever]
> ...


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 21, 2011)

HOI! Cs 1.6 is nice too =)
and well, no aim helps like scopes, just a pure FPS.
aand no scarcity of servers..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2011)

What will happen after the free week?


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> What will happen after the free week?


you won't be able to play until you buy it?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

ico said:


> you won't be able to play until you buy it?


LOL.. 

And hey why didn't anyone mentioned Crysis 1 because that game had a real nice MP.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2011)

ico said:


> you won't be able to play until you buy it?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> What will happen after the free week?



let me tell you, if there's ONE game which is worth 7$(while on sale), 10$(mostly again sale time) or 699 bucks(totally worth it IMO, full orange box), IT IS TEAM FORTRESS 2.

You will NEVER get bored. It's a recommended game every gamer should play at least once during their gaming lifetime!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

so anything decided yet?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Caught in two minds.

Orange box or BF:BC 2.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Orange Box for sure. Totally worth it. 5 games in one package what more can you get.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

get Urban Terror and Open Arena - tons of maps and mods are available and best part is they are free


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Battlefield bc2 & CODBO are the best games i liked ........


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Caught in two minds.
> 
> Orange box or BF:BC 2.



orange box.

why?

HUGE HUGE SELECTION of AMAZING MODS for HL2, and the episodes, and Portal

Team Fortress 2 is the top of the pyramid, no where can you ever have MORE fun than this game. It's THAT good trust me.

Flying through the air and rocketing your enemies has never been this fun. (rocket launcher FTW!)

Being that irritating scout double jumping and blasting your enemies using your shotgun from point blank range into oblivion? PRICELESS.

Being the drunk demoman and KRITZ killing (EXPLODING!) 5 people in one go? "things you want to do before you die" material


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

GUYS, Team FOrtress 2 is Free FOrever


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2011)

Valve = legend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2011)

Guess this is the end of whatever was left of "Team" fortress


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

> Guess this is the end of whatever was left of "Team" fortress



are you kidding me?

today six out of six starhub servers WERE FULL. I had a GREAT TIME!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2011)

By that I meant the quality of the player base.


----------



## noob (Jun 24, 2011)

CS 1.6 is BEST


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2011)

well, if this somehow leads to an Indian server where people play, then I'm happy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> By that I meant the quality of the player base.



oh dude, don't.

there are some heavy weight pros there (you might see me killing everyone if you come over)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh man...I am so happy....Going to download it straightaway. I thought it was free for a week but just saw on Steam that its free forever...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Here, an Indian server

||AXEP.IN|| Official Team Fortress 2 Server [tf2] Team Fortress 2


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Oh man...I am so happy....Going to download it straightaway. I thought it was free for a week but just saw on Steam that its free forever...



Means if I download now then I can spend cash on BF:BC 2.

Please say it's true.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2011)

^ you still need to have bought a game in Steam or have money in your Steam wallet to play TF2. This is what LFC_fan told me. 





comp@ddict said:


> oh dude, don't.
> 
> there are some heavy weight pros there (you might see me killing everyone if you come over)



Calm down mate.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Means if I download now then I can spend cash on BF:BC 2.
> 
> Please say it's true.


Yes its true just buy BC2 from Steam itself to be safe.


----------

